
Develop and Debug Alexa Skills Locally - jpkdc
https://bespoken.tools/blog/2016/08/24/introducing-bst-proxy-for-alexa-skill-development
======
OpenDog
This is very cool. Saves me a lot of time. Are you planning to support the
Google Assistant as well?

